

Sparrow - Tweetie-like Gmail client for Mac - blazamos
http://www.sparrowmailapp.com/

======
martingordon
I can't wait to get 2.0 from MacHeist, only to have the developer get bought
out by Google and then for all development on the app to cease.

In reality, I think it's an interesting idea, although it feels a little slow
for me (expected for a beta) and it appears to never stop syncing. I'm sure a
lot of people will be complaining about the lack of Gmail keyboard shortcuts
(c'mon, Cmd+Shift+A for archive?).

